# electric motor for river current



## juniata (Mar 4, 2016)

Buying a small jon...either 1436 or 1442...considering a bow mount trolling motor I fish the Juniata river here in PA , as well as the north and west branches of the susquehanna, occasionally the main branch.


I have been using a small 12' semi v and currently used a 30 lb thrust and it pushes it up river ok...Any real difference in a small jon? or should i go bigger.


----------



## thatkidhugo (Mar 4, 2016)

Always best to go with the biggest you can afford. 

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 5, 2016)

+1

1542. PM me if interested


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2016)

Agree! I think the biggest you can get 12v is 55lbs thrust?


----------



## paper (Mar 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> Agree! I think the biggest you can get 12v is 55lbs thrust?



That's what I'm finding..

Like the original poster, I'm considering stepping up from my current 28# Minn Kota to a bigger trolling motor.. My question is, should I stick with the old standby Minn Kota, or is there something out there that's a better choice??
I'm just using a transom mount and will continue with the same. I'm pushing a 14' vee fishing boat, but some of the water I fish is electric motor only, and I also fish my local river and sometimes it's nice to just slide the motor down and twist the handle, rather than start up my gas motor to move 100 yards. 

I've got a couple hundred dollars worth of gift cards to use and can get a nice 55# Minn Kota for only $30 more out of my pocket, but since I haven't bought a trolling motor in a decade or two, I was wondering if there's a better choice out there on the market these days??


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2016)

Have a 40 on a 14 semi vee and wish for 55b sometimes, but it'll pull us 4 mph


----------



## jhoungsombath (Mar 6, 2016)

Ebay has the haswing front bow mount 55lb which is awesome. But if youre looking for a transom go with a 55lb for sure. Maybe put in 2 deep cycles in series and have an all day event


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbthwacker (Mar 15, 2016)

I burned up the speeds 1 to 4 out of 5 in less than one year with a 55lb min Kota transom mount on a Lowe 1448T I think that 20" transom flat front needs a 36vt transom mount. 

Piece of junk and warning about towing it mounted. Keep it vertical or else the tilt assembly detonates.

Only use transom mount trolling motors for trailer loading. It's more brutal to push a boat then pull it with a bow mount.


----------



## Tbthwacker (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm selling my 1448T. Located in Stroudsburg PA. It has a 6hp electric start tiller and you can add a bow mount if you're desire. 4 new seats, and titles to both. PM for details.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 15, 2016)

#55 minimum. I have a #75 on my 1656.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 16, 2016)

i used a 43# bow mount for years. never gave me any problems. i did have to replace the deployment cord. i noticed before it broke, thank goodness.


----------



## paper (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, my 55# Minn Kota Max will be arriving at Walmart today.. Between my gift cards, rebate, and I've already sold my old motor to a co-worker for $50, the total cost was $22.78.. 

Can't wait to change out my plug to make it work in my current system and get that badboy on the water!!!

Thanks to the OP and all that have offered info!!! =D>


----------



## jethro (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a 12v 50lb on my 14' deep V and it's barely enough for the river. Barely. My boat is probably got 250lbs on what you are looking at though.


----------

